# 96 Altima Manual Transmission failure



## bmacster (Nov 3, 2009)

Yesterday while leaving from a friends place, the transmission in my car started making subtle but notable "clunking" noise in second gear. Not even a mile down the road, the sound because extremely loud and affected the drivability of the car. I managed to limp it to a parking lot where it is sitting at currently but I am at a total lost at what may have happened and why it happened so quickly. 

The car cannot complete a full revolution without this loud "CLUNCK" happening. If I get to this point and going slow enough, the car will suddenly stop, this happens in forward or reverse.

The engine runs just fine, no issues with it at all however I did notice some blue smoke start to appear over the past few days. 

I was able to drive nearly 200 miles yesterday with zero issues up until this point. Is there any clues, ideas, etc that I could try before I tow it home?


----------

